

Img/loading-related jQuery plugin I posted as a comment on some blog...  - soundphed
http://engineeredweb.com/blog/09/12/preloading-images-jquery-and-javascript#comment-92

======
soundphed
I don't have my own blog and I'm not sure of the etiquette here. I've been
using this jQuery plugin I wrote for awhile now and am just curious what other
people think/if they find it useful...

